# Hammer Time Decoy Flocking Giveaway



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Hey gang. Hunting was great today and the flocked heads looked awesome, so I'm in a good mood. :thumb:

How about 3 flocking kits for a giveaway? These are the Hammer Time Decoy Flocking kits from the store.

I'll do a random drawing Friday afternoon for all 3. Because the season is here, I want to get them out right away.

All you have to do is post up......! (new to the site? register to post up here: http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/members/ph ... e=register )

FIRST 25 PEOPLE TO POST UP GET 2 NAMES IN THE HAT!

Good luck!


----------



## BRYAN_REMER (Sep 24, 2003)

I could have used that this morning. Non-flocked heads looked pretty shiny with the dew. Thanks for the chance Chris.


----------



## Pluckem (Dec 26, 2002)

Very generous offer. Got the field lined up for saturday morning. Just need to get everything loaded. Thanks Chris


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

right on Chris....glad ya had a good hunt this AM....come on Friday


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Good idea Chris. An upgrade on the bigfoots would not be a bad thing! :beer:


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

Sign me up. Thanks Chris!


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Sign me up please! Yeehaawwww!!! Never go tit yet but still trying. Just like the lotto.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Thanks Chris, sounds great.


----------



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

Thanks for the chance. Keep up the good site.


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

Sign me up. Thanks Chris.


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

Please throw my name in the hat too.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

After all that work on dose darn heads... Yepper, it looked great this morning and it worked. Throw my name in the hat... 8)


----------



## dunkonu (Apr 27, 2004)

Thanks Chris, Would love to flock the dekes


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

Hi Chris I would really appreciate an opportunity at one of those kits as my honker dekes are old and in need of some touch up. I think that these give aways are a very cool gesture by the companies that make the donations to your web site !! Keep up the great work!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Clarification, I just reread what I wrote and I didn't make it clear.

There will be 3 winners, each with a kit. Not 3 kits for one person.

FYI


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

I would like to be included in the drawing. thanks


----------



## Squeeker (Apr 1, 2004)

Sign me up to Chris...Very generous, thanks! Nice pics of this morning's hunt too...


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Put me in Hustad. Thanks for the chance.


----------



## mbitz (Sep 2, 2003)

I'm in Chris! Thanks!


----------



## fallflighter (May 27, 2004)

Boy this site is cool with the give aways that I can have a chance at to win.
I hope my chance is good
Thanks Fallflighter


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

Put me in!! Thanks Chris for being in a good mood!


----------



## Splake (Apr 3, 2004)

Sign me up. Thanks Chris! 8)


----------



## magnumhntr (Sep 18, 2002)

Thanks for your generocity!!!

Please put my name in the hat 8)


----------



## Nate P (Jun 1, 2004)

Put my name in. Thanks for the chance.


----------



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

Thanks Chris, I would love a shot.

Tom


----------



## Hoggr (May 28, 2002)

I would like a chance, Thanks Chris


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Count me in too! Thanks Chris!


----------



## backwater (Jan 29, 2003)

me please! They look like the real deal.


----------



## lzabkla (Sep 1, 2004)

I would like to be included in this drawing as well. Thank you very much Chris. It looks like you had an awesome hunt this morning and i hope you and I both have many more like it. Thanks again


----------



## Trigger (Jun 21, 2004)

Count me in if you would too please Chris! 
Wonderful AM ...... HOW ABOUT ALL THAT FOG! The birds did not have a chance ... if you could see them you could shoot them. 10 birds 3 flocks and done by 7:20 am. What a day.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

throw me in chris. looks like you had a great morning. i'd love to see that video.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Heads were a little shiny this morning. Thanks


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

Had a great hunt with my little dog today! Thanks Chris for the great site!!! :beer:


----------



## HonkShooter (Apr 26, 2004)

Throw my name on in, Thanks


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Sign me up Chris, Thanks

huntin1


----------



## Ima870man (Oct 29, 2003)

I have always liked sites that help promote things with give aways. Thanks for the chance at winning one of these kits.

Ima870man :beer:


----------



## faithsdave (Jan 8, 2004)

Sign me up. Thanks Chris.


----------



## leadshot (Aug 2, 2004)

Sounds GREAT Chris. Drop my name in the that hat also. Looking at the deeks today with the dew on them sure made them shiney. :eyeroll:


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Like peer pressure. "Everybody's doing it." I might as well to. Throw me in please. Thanks.


----------



## NDHONKER (Aug 6, 2004)

Sign me up please, I have got a couple dozen dekes that could use it. Thanks Chris


----------



## Goosehunter04 (Nov 12, 2003)

sign me up too. my bigfoots need it!!!

Thanks Chris


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

Please throw my name in the hat. Thanks Chris.


----------



## pappyhat (Feb 8, 2003)

SIGN ME UP TOO! WON'T BE ABLE TO MAKE THE EARLY SEASON BUT I'LL BE THERE IN OCT/NOV FOR MY 14TH STRAIGHT YEAR. JUST GOTTA LUV IT DON'T YA KNOW...


----------



## rickygdogg (Nov 6, 2002)

sign me up chris, thanks


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Post me up too Chris!


----------



## cranehunter (Jan 8, 2003)

I want some too!


----------



## bjn (Jul 17, 2003)

Please sign me up as well.


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

Sign me up please, thanks for the chance Chris.


----------



## FrozenHusker (Jul 29, 2004)

Sign me Up Chris! Since you are an expert Flocker now, are you delivering the kits with private lessons? I should have the process down after you show me about 48 times.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Sign me up!!!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Dang right those looked good Chris! Sign me up so I can do all of mine!!


----------



## jmmshadow (Oct 31, 2002)

sign me up too chris


----------



## tango6 (Jan 29, 2003)

Sign me up, Chris. It sounded like you guys had a good day in the field. How was your stay in the sundown room, don't get to comfortable.


----------



## bowhunter04 (Nov 7, 2003)

Please sign me up... Thanks Chris


----------



## jp (Aug 13, 2003)

Sign me up. Thanks Chris


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

FrozenHusker said:


> Sign me Up Chris! Since you are an expert Flocker now, are you delivering the kits with private lessons? I should have the process down after you show me about 48 times.


hehe....I'm mechanically/direction challenged (everyone can attest to this) so if I can do it......anyone can.

The labor of love......(quote by 4curl)


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Thanks Chris sign me up!


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Sign me up! Thanks!


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Spark me up.


----------



## pjb1816 (Sep 8, 2003)

please put me in the hat too!

"daddy needs a new pair of shoes"

*throws dice*


----------



## goose_killer90 (Jan 16, 2004)

sign me up
thanks


----------



## duckbuster808 (Apr 27, 2004)

hey thanks a ton chris....sign me up i could really use the flocking!!!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Thanks Chris.....sign me up!!!!! :beer:


----------



## nickle ditch (Aug 26, 2002)

Sign me up please Chris, thanks.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Put me in Chris, I need to make my decoys look better.


----------



## boelke116 (Dec 30, 2002)

Thanks for the chance buddy!


----------



## 58452 (Sep 2, 2004)

Please put my name in the hat also. Thanks


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

Cont this Sask boy in there too got lots of geese that can check them out


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2004)

Yo Chris, hook me up man, I haven't won anything for a very long time...  Thanks


----------



## goose1965 (Sep 3, 2004)

*Hey Chris,

Sign me up also, I'm a female hunter ... I love (warm) goose hunting. Yes boys I can take being wet...just not extremely cold.
Moved to Binford from Breezy Point, MN for the hospiltality and back home (what I grew up with atmosphere).
North Dakota is the new frontier.
Not telling too many people though, it'll turn into MN...lmao....but true.

Cat

*


----------



## H20fowl (Aug 11, 2004)

sign me up.....thanks chris


----------



## CheapHunter (Sep 24, 2003)

Sign me up , thanks Chris!


----------



## equinox (Oct 31, 2003)

Ill give er a try, thanks!


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Thanks for the offer, give to someone else I am to *&&(* busy just trying to get my stuff together without worrying about *&^%^ing.

I have put on my "honey do list" :******: for next summer, do you think my wife will approve?!


----------



## SHOOTINGGREENHEADS (Sep 16, 2003)

Set me up.....Thanks Chris!


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

thanks for the op! Hope everyone has a relaxing weekend


----------



## DuckBuster (Mar 18, 2003)

Please, drop my name in... Thanks Chris!


----------



## zdosch (Aug 31, 2003)

Hey Chris, this is one of the best giveways so far...thanks for the many great opportunities to win some quality gear/accesories!! Put my name in please....

thanks again...

zach


----------



## goosehtr4life (Dec 16, 2002)

:beer: Give me a chip and a chance Chris..hope to see you out west this year!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

tango6 said:


> Sign me up, Chris. It sounded like you guys had a good day in the field. How was your stay in the sundown room, don't get to comfortable.


That's twice now this summer I've stayed in the sundown..... At least this time there wasn't some freek chick yelling over the bed to get out!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Thread Closed, I want to get this out ASAP.


----------

